# Inducer motor?



## LX8850 (Aug 23, 2006)

I am far from well versed in HVAC, but something does not seem right with my furnace. I have a carrier 90 plus furnace that was installed in the house in 1987. We just purchased the house this summer, and I do not have prior exposure to a 90 plus style furnace, so I am unsure of "normal" operation. 

I just started it up for the season last weekend, I cleaned the inserts for the electronic air cleaner and just did a basic cleaning of the furnace itself.

I started it up and observed the system operation for a complete cycle and everything seemed OK. Over the last couple of days I have noticed that the furnace was making some minor noise, but was not always starting up to heat. I went down and opened the cover and saw that the small motor behind the service panel was running and this was indeed the noise that I have heard. 

I am assuming that this is the inducer motor from what I have found online. Is it normal for this motor to just run periodically when the furnace is not going to be preparing for cycleor do I have a problem?


----------



## get'erdone (Oct 12, 2006)

My furnace problem is similiar, I have a comfort maker (unkn how old it is). It operates on gas heat. The other night about 2 am I heard a strange noise from the "motor" as if something got caught in it, I turned the heater off. Later that day, I turned it on again and heard the motor/fan humming. There was no air coming from the vents; just this noise. I had a friend look at it and in turning the thermostat control on/off, cool air flowed from the unit but it wouldn't heat. He tells me it's the inducing fan motor since the system is firing. Nothing was caught in it. The unit is under the house; accessible via the crawl space.
Are there any other troubleshooting techniques he can try to rule out other factors b/4 I pay for this fan motor?
thanks


----------



## redline (Mar 5, 2006)

LX8850 said:


> carrier 90 plus furnace that was installed in the house in 1987.
> 
> I started it up and observed the system operation for a complete cycle and everything seemed OK. Over the last couple of days I have noticed that the furnace was making some minor noise, but was not always starting up to heat. I went down and opened the cover and saw that the small motor behind the service panel was running and this was indeed the noise that I have heard.
> 
> I am assuming that this is the inducer motor from what I have found online. Is it normal for this motor to just run periodically when the furnace is not going to be preparing for cycleor do I have a problem?


With this being almost 20 years old it may be nearing its life span. 

The other motor is the blower motor that pushes the heated air to the rooms.
The motor is there to draw/push the exhaust gas up threw the chimney or vent.

This motor run prior to the burner coming on and it will continue to run while the burner is on. This motor is in operation longer than any other part of the furnace and it will usually be the first item to fail. The bearings on the motor if worn. It can be replaced and you may get some more life out of the furnace but it is almost 20 years old. 

How long is the warranty on the heat exchanger for your model?


----------



## #CARRIERMAN (Oct 18, 2006)

Hi LX8850

The particular furnace you are talking about should be a 58 sx or a 58 dx, This particular furnace uses a blower board with what is called an edge connector. This is a long flat white connector that goes onto the edge of the blower board. The common problem for this is moisture gets into this plug and corrodes the connecting fingers. If tyhe edge connectoe is not too badly damaged you can unplug the furnace, dip this connector into a glass of CLR or something of that equivalent. After you have dipped it into the cleaner make sure to dip it into water to deactivate the cleaner. Blow all the water out of the connector with the canned air you use for cleaning computer key boards. Remove the board and check the appozing surface, if it is not corroded reasemble the board ( there are some metal tabs sticking out on the opposite side of the screws, make sure to reinstall board properly.) If this does not work it may need inducer board. This was an excellent furnace and should have a liftime heat exchanger warranty.

Good luck, let me know if you have any problems.
Rusty


----------



## r2apilot (Feb 13, 2009)

Having had extensive Service Specialist training and being N.A.T.E. Certified, here is my heartfelt recommendation. Hire a reputable and experienced as well as N.A.T.E. certified tech to fix it. Get it done right this time or it could cost you some serious bucks. Heat and Air systems are more complicated than "people" think they are and they need to be kept within their correct criteria for effeciancy and safety reasons. Being a DIY GURU, I can sympathize. But I guarantee you a savings of $6k or better compared to when a "friend" accidentally screws something up permanently. Roads to disaster are paved with the best of intentions. Best of luck to you.


----------



## ccarlisle (Jul 2, 2008)

uh...That horse has already left the barn...


----------



## hvaclover (Oct 2, 2008)

r2apilot said:


> Having had extensive Service Specialist training and being N.A.T.E. Certified, here is my heartfelt recommendation. Hire a reputable and experienced as well as N.A.T.E. certified tech to fix it. Get it done right this time or it could cost you some serious bucks. Heat and Air systems are more complicated than "people" think they are and they need to be kept within their correct criteria for effeciancy and safety reasons. Being a DIY GURU, I can sympathize. But I guarantee you a savings of $6k or better compared to when a "friend" accidentally screws something up permanently. Roads to disaster are paved with the best of intentions. Best of luck to you.


Just a comment about NATE.

NATE is like a luxury consumable, you are paying for a name with no guarantee it will be any better than the same thing that cost you less.

National survey by two hvac industry journals revealed that 75% of consumers were not swayed to do business with a HVAC company just because they had NATE certified techs.

The overwhelming opinion was that consumers had a RIGHT to expect the tech who services their HVAC equip to be competent, and that a NATE sleeve patch did not motivate them to believe they would get a quality job.

See a lot of new comers advertising in all forms of media using the NATE insignia. With in a year they close there doors.

NATE costs a lot of money to obtain and more to keep in maintainence fees that have tobe paid annually.

Somebody is making money off a useless certification program.


----------



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

LX8850 said:


> saw that the small motor behind the service panel was running and this was indeed the noise that I have heard.


If the parts cost for a new inducer motor costs the same as a service call, replace the motor if it's at least 50% likely that this is the problem. Unless this motor has oil holes. . .


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

r2apilot said:


> Having had extensive Service Specialist training and being N.A.T.E. Certified, here is my heartfelt recommendation.


So if you hadn't taken the NATE test.
You would be a worthless service tech???


----------



## hvaclover (Oct 2, 2008)

beenthere said:


> So if you hadn't taken the NATE test.
> You would be a worthless service tech???


:laughing:

Damn Been!

You take a Don Rickles pill?:thumbsup:


----------

